# Box for Baby Nick



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a box for my grandson, or rather for his mother to collect keepsakes in.
All cherry, at least I think so. 

I routed out the inlays, but this time filled them with coloured wood filler and sanded flush. I applied some shellac before the filler, so it would not get into the grain around the routed out parts. It turned out OK I think.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Duncan. Your Grandson should be proud when he gets old enough to understand it was made by Grandpa with love.


----------



## bildio (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks very nice. What's the significance of the Korean looking character?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out nice Duncan.


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice job on the box. It's so much fun building things for the grand kids.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That looks real nice.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick will have this for his lifetime,well done.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job on the box Duncan!!! Handcut joinery puts it in another league altogether!

Well done indeed!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good work Duncan! It will stay in the family forever....Under the heading of "Me Learning" the last pic shows an added lip on the inside upper part of the bottom half of the box? Yes? and its purpose?


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

Answers to a couple of questions raised:

The Korean character was provided by his mom, I think it means wisdom.

I added the lip, to both guide the lid in the correct position when it closes, and also you can't see inside when it is closed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*me too*



ve7tcc said:


> ..... It turned out OK I think.


I think so too.....


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Much sturdier than the one done for MY grandson Nick. Love the bear and wolf? prints. Is the "script" his name in an indigenous language?


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

beemor said:


> Much sturdier than the one done for MY grandson Nick. Love the bear and wolf? prints. Is the "script" his name in an indigenous language?


OK Character question answered - great choice.


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Very Nice*

:agree: Very Nice, If you don't mind me askin??? Whats the saw on the table? Lie-nelson??

Nice Project,

I'll add that one to my list,,,

Thanks Chris


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Baby Nick will be so happy with this one 




______________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

